# Monergism - Exposition of Revelation (MP3 Series) by G. K. Beale



## JimmyH (Dec 5, 2014)

Exposition of Revelation (MP3 Series) by G. K. Beale | Monergism


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks, Jimmy! Great resource. I wish he had a recent one on Rev 9. Though I do have his commentary on it.


----------



## M_Scott (Dec 6, 2014)

Excellent, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jonny. (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

